# Digital SLR's



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know we have a photography thread on here but I wondered if anyone had a Digital SLR ?

I am very new to SLR's and am trying to learn to use it and wondered if my FF's could help 

~Dizzi~


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

right i'm totally thick  what is a digital SLR ??

pam xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

saphy75 said:


> right i'm totally thick  what is a digital SLR ??
> 
> pam xx


glad I'm not the only one thinking that


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Single lens reflex camera - (big posh camera!)
usually has a honking great adjustable bit on the front.

I've got a very cheap digital SLR but to be honest I don't take enough to warrent spending any more.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG !! i wouldn't have a clue. i have just bought a sony cyber shot N2 and it's soooo easy to use plus it has a touch screen and a paint function   and that's about as technical as i get   

pam xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I have a canon 350D slr which cost a small fortune. I dont use even a quarter of the features on it though....so probably cant help in showing you what to do with it.

I take loads of photos.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I could do with a new camera as mine is useless (its 50/50 if it wants to switch on or if it just wants to flash a red light at you and stay off). Don't think I'll go as far as getting a digital SLR though but I do want to get a decent camera... so any suggestions would be great!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Single lens reflex camera - (big posh camera!)
> usually has a honking great adjustable bit on the front.
> 
> I've got a very cheap digital SLR but to be honest I don't take enough to warrent spending any more.


 Mine is a Nikon D40X - So its not too large - obviously Larger than a compact



EBW1969 said:


> Hi I have a canon 350D slr which cost a small fortune. I dont use even a quarter of the features on it though....so probably cant help in showing you what to do with it.
> 
> I take loads of photos.


Me too thats why I invested in a better camera, with the hope of doing a photography course too!

*Pam * ((hug)) I couldnt answer what the SLR stands for without looking it up! (Single lens reflex was my guess!) your sony cyber shot N2 sounds "neat" 
*
EBW1969 * what settings do you use for night-time/indoor pictures  have you mastered taking manual shots or are you like me using Auto/shooting modes all the time ?

~Dizzi~

Anyone else


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I need to do a photography course too - but saying that I've been meaning to do it for 3 years not  maybe one day.......


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

> Pam ((hug)) I couldnt answer what the SLR stands for without looking it up! (Single lens reflex was my guess!) your sony cyber shot N2 sounds "neat"


Thanks Dizzi. my camera is sooooo cool, i have got a pic of ds on it where i have drawn devil horns, tail and a pitchfork   it's great fun and takes a great pic but not really for serious photography   

pam xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of going for the Fujifilm Finepix s6500fd. IF anyone has one fo these, what do you think of them??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

C0nfused 
It Looks nice just googled it, how does the price/stats add up 
have you seen it tested in the magazines 

Check out the photography forums too 

~Dizzi~


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Dizzi ~ i've got the Canon 5D which is fab as it has the full size chip.

What do you need to know hun and I'll see if I can help 

Hope you are having fun using it









xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Lizzy Im having loads of fun! 
I'm sure I will need lots more practice! 
I am however enjoying using it, in its auto or scene modes!
everywhere keeps saying use it in manual mode !!! 
but I tried while on holiday and got very poor results,
I tried to do a twilight sillouete picture but again failed! the compasition would have been great
I have no idea what settings to use for best results!

I still hope to do a course - but Ive realised I need a one to one lesson or two as I learn best with a see one do one teach one method 
All in good time, as I enjoy taking photographs they give me pleasure
so I'd like father christmas to bring me a tripod next  
so its not something that will be flash in the pan I am just learning the basics by reading the magazines cover to cover and having a tinker when Im not at work or on here  

~Dizzi~


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> C0nfused
> It Looks nice just googled it, how does the price/stats add up
> have you seen it tested in the magazines
> 
> ...


After discussing it with my DH, who also decided that he wanted a new camera too, we decided to get the Fuji Finepix s6500fd and another smaller, cheaper camera too. We went to Jessops and it was £174.99 for the s6500fd and the only other one that I liked there was £149.99 and once you've got all the accessories the total cost was £430. But in Currys.digital we got the s6500fd and a samsung camera (which was better than the one I saw at Jessops, and it was £50 cheaper (the s6500fd was also £10 cheaper) we got the cameras, two cards, cases, a battery charger and some batteries and three years instant replacement cover on both cameras for £415. He took about £60 off the total price plus savings on each for buying the package deals. Not bad.. More than I wanted to spend but we're very pleased with both of them! Just have to find out how to use them!!!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there i just posted on photo other one yes i just got my self my 1st one i love it just getting used to it at the moment you need a phd lol


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im still mainly pointing and pressing with mine and I have had it over 18m....


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

lol i have someone in my club lol it is good but makes you think you are brill lol
i am loving taking the macro shots what about you


----------

